# Insect bites turned purple



## Skeletra

Edit: Been to doctor today June 10. They checked me for Lyme disease, nothing there. If this comes back, or if I get any swollen glands, Ive been told to report back to them, but for now it's hard to tell what it was. I most likely burst some small vessels itching them, and I probably scratched them in my sleep aswell.

Original opening post:
They itch like mosquito bites but I haven't seen any mosquitos yet this year. We have a whole lot of spiders though. Not sure if they are mosquito bites or maybe spider bites.
Anyhow, they went from pink to purple. That has never happened before. They usually don't get that pink either.

Is this even something to worry about?

Kind of wish there was a "Random health thoughts" tread. Kind of petty to open a thread for something really minor like this, but I just know I'll be obsessing about them for the next few weeks.


----------



## Kevin001

I would just monitor it. Not sure what it is without pics, lol. Random health thoughts? Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Skeletra

Here is a picture of two of them. I have 4. 3 on the same leg. The other on the other leg. Thumb for size indication.
Mosquito bites are usually half this size and most of the spider bites I'm aware of have been teeny tiny dots, and usually not raised like this.


----------



## Kevin001

Have you ruled out bedbugs? They can sometimes look like this. Does it itch? Hurt? Any symptoms associated with it? I still have no idea, lol. I hope it doesn't get worse for you though.


----------



## Skeletra

Boyfriend doesn't have them.. Or any other insect bites, so, most likely not bed bugs.
It itches like a mother****er! It's hard to resist rubbing them. Way worse than regular mosquito bites.

Dad is allergic to mosquitoes. He wasn't born with it though, it happened after his thyroid gland cancer surgery. I'm going to ask him later when I see him if this could be an allergic reaction.

Btw. Thanks for making the random health thoughts thread


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Looks like it could MAYBE be fungal. You could try putting clotrimazole cream on it and see if it starts to go away. Clotrimazole isn't dangerous so you can't really hurt anything.

It's kind of a longshot though. Fungal infections are usually more extensive and not small little spots like that.

Also, it looks like it could possibly be a drug rash. If you're on any prescription meds (Especially if you just started them recently) I'd suspect them right off the bat.


----------



## Skeletra

So dad just gets really nauseous when he gets mosquito bites (no discolouration)
They got a few shades darker since yesterday, but the swelling is almost gone.
Everyone tells me to get a doctor though.

Can't get clotrimazole off counter here, to my knowledge. Either way pharmacies are all closed today (national holiday). I only take cerazette (contraceptives) and I started those a little over a year ago.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> Can't get clotrimazole off counter here, to my knowledge.


 Really? Most topical antifungals are OTC here. Have been for many years. Well, I don't know that it would help anyway. Was just a guess. Really, it could be anything. Skin problems are complicated because so many of them look almost exactly the same.

If it doesn't go away or if it seems to spread, you'll definitely want to see a doctor. I used to have tinea versicolor on my neck, chest and back and it was an absolute nightmare. It took me years to get rid of it with OTC creams and sprays. The itching and burning and stinging was unbelievable. Doctors wouldn't give me oral antifungals because they're dangerous so I had to put topical antifungals on heavy for days and just wait to see if it was working. Sometimes it would almost go away completely and then come back when I stopped.

I don't know though. Your skin looks pretty healthy.


----------



## Kevin001

So did the bites go away?


----------



## Skeletra

The ones on my legs are brownish now. I also got a few new ones. If they turn purple too, I might get around to see a doctor.


----------



## Grog

Could be any thing , sand flys look like that but that is there piss not bits . Either way doesn't look bad . 
I got bit by a white tip spider a year ago and it still blisters up now and then even now . 

It could be a mosquito bite and be a bit infected from your scratching .


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Skeletra said:


> The ones on my legs are brownish now. I also got a few new ones. If they turn purple too, I might get around to see a doctor.


http://nhi.no/foreldre-og-barn/ungdom/sykdommer/elveblest-1643.html

http://www.lommelegen.no/legesvar/utslett-på-kroppen


----------



## feels

Any bite I get does this to me. And then it scars. I guess if it's something unusual for you then maybe it's something to watch but yeah that's how it's almost always worked for me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> The ones on my legs are brownish now. I also got a few new ones. If they turn purple too, I might get around to see a doctor.


 I was gonna say that looks an awful lot like there might be some kind of bleeding under the skin and if you're not sure what caused them, it would be advisable to get them checked out if they keep popping up. Even if you think they're bites, if you don't know for a fact, they could be anything. A lot of the things that cause spontaneous bleeding under the skin like that (if that's what it is) are not good.


----------



## Skeletra

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was gonna say that looks an awful lot like there might be some kind of bleeding under the skin and if you're not sure what caused them, it would be advisable to get them checked out if they keep popping up. Even if you think they're bites, if you don't know for a fact, they could be anything. A lot of the things that cause spontaneous bleeding under the skin like that (if that's what it is) are not good.


Ook. I'm just assuming they're bites because if their shape and infernal itching.
I have 13 of theese itchy "lumps" now, including the 4 original ones. The ones on my arms don't go brown, but they get small and really red, almost more like a a small zit.
I'm ordering a doctors session now.

Edit: ooook. So I ordered the session online. I got a reply "Hi, acute sessions can't be ordered online. You need to call at 8.30 o' clock - Your doctor". *Now* I'm scared.

Edit 2: well, I got a doctors session in June. I just have to wait. They told me to call if it got urgent. In the meanwhile.. These are definitely not insect bites. I don't want to bump this topic, as this has already gotten way more attention than it deserves, but.. Mini-freak out. Attached a picture from the one behind my knee. (It has gotten darker since I took the picture). Yesterday this one was a thumb nail sized purple dot. Now it's more like an internal wound that stings a bit when I touch it. It doesn't itch as much though, than God for that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> Ook. I'm just assuming they're bites because if their shape and infernal itching.
> I have 13 of theese itchy "lumps" now, including the 4 original ones. The ones on my arms don't go brown, but they get small and really red, almost more like a a small zit.
> I'm ordering a doctors session now.


 I hope it turns out alright. I'm a little bit of a hypochondriac. I guess I looked at too many dermatology picture books. Don't ever do that.


----------



## Skeletra

Ouf. I hate bumping this but I can't make up my mind.
So I got the doctors appointment this Friday. And theese bumps are somewhat slowly fading bruises now. I'm considering cancelling it. Or should I go, in case it comes back?
I have pictures, but seeing as it's no longer a problem. I have until tomorrow morning to cancel it.
It's like going to a busy person saying "I had a cookie but I ate it. Here are the crumbs if you want them" :/


----------



## MamaDoe

If they're fading, I'd just cancel.
They could be just inflamed mosquito bites or a reaction to them..

I rushed to the hospital about a month ago thinking I had lyme's disease because my mosquito bites flared up into huge rings 12 days after the bite, thankfully it wasn't. It was so itchy and hot though, could have fooled anyone that it was just a normal bite.


----------



## Kevin001

Skeletra said:


> Ouf. I hate bumping this but I can't make up my mind.
> So I got the doctors appointment this Friday. And theese bumps are somewhat slowly fading bruises now. I'm considering cancelling it. Or should I go, in case it comes back?
> I have pictures, but seeing as it's no longer a problem. I have until tomorrow morning to cancel it.
> It's like going to a busy person saying "I had a cookie but I ate it. Here are the crumbs if you want them" :/


I would still go. Don't you want to know what it was? Plus it would suck if it came back and you canceled that appointment.



MamaDoe said:


>


For some reason I thought you were black :um.


----------



## MamaDoe

Kevin001 said:


> I would still go. Don't you want to know what it was? Plus it would suck if it came back and you canceled that appointment.
> 
> For some reason I thought you were black :um.


Is that what you're into? ****. I ruined the game :crying:


----------



## Kevin001

MamaDoe said:


> ****, did I ruin the game? :crying:


Um, I don't play games. You're good .


----------



## Saucin

I am allergic to flea bites. I didn't know this until I spent a lot of time at my friends house one summer with a dog. My parents never really allowed us to have pets (with the occasional dog that lasted about a month). The bites would swell up and fill with water and it was painful so I went to the doctors. I told them what happened and they didn't believe me. So they couldn't really do anything but take my word for it and gave me steroid injection (on my bum :/) Next day the bite swelled down and I was back to normal though it left a bruise. Check out if you have any allergies.


----------

